# [H] Theradras ~~ Dæmentis ~~ rekrutiert



## Detonnation (20. Januar 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hallo, 

Wir suchen für den kommenden Kontent, insbesondere für die ICC 25 Hardmodes zur Verstärkung unseres Kaders noch folgende Klassen/Speccs: 

- 1 Heiler
- 2-3 sehr gute Damagedealer

In besonderen Fällen sind natürlich auch in den anderen Klassen/Skillungen sehr gute Bewerbungen gerne gesehen. 


*Wer sind wir?* 

Wir sind eine PvE-Gilde auf dem PvP-Server Theradras. Unter dem Namen Dæmentis raiden wir bereits seit dem Release von The Burning Crusade zusammen und konnten im Laufe der letzten drei Jahre folgende Erfolge verzeichnen: 

BC-Content 

- SSC/TK/MH/BT: clear 
- SWP pre Nurf: Twins down, danach SWP clear 

WotLK-Content 

- Realm First! Conqueror of Naxxramas 
- Realm First! Obsidian Slayer 
- Realm First! Magic Seeker 
- Erfolge: Alle möglichen Achievements außer Immortal (...) 
- Ulduar: 10er GOTUR 13/13 (& Starcaller) / 25er GOTUR 13/13 
- TotgC: 10er HC 5/5 A Tribute to Insanity / 25er 5/5 HC A Tribute to Mad Skill (49 left) 
- ICC: 10er 11/12 / 25er 11/12 


*Wir bieten:* 

- lustiges, freundschaftliches Gildenklima 
- eine bodenständige, reife Community (Altersdurchschnitt liegt bei ca 25 Jahren) 
- konzentrierte, erfolgorientierte Raids in denen Spass kein Fremdwort ist 
- Gaming Community HP mit Forum (www.core-board.com) 
- Faires DKP System mit Raidplaner 
- Teamspeak 3 Server 
- zügiger Progress 
- Zweite gildeninterne ICC 25 Gruppe, 3-5 ICC 10 Gruppen 


*Wir erwarten:* 

- Mindestalter von 18 Jahren 
- Beherrschen deiner Klasse 
- PVE Skillung 
- Einbringen in die Gilde (Forum und TS3 Plicht) 
- optimale Enchants, Gems, Flasks, Bufffood zu jedem Raid! 
- Wipebereitschaft, Kritikfähigkeit, Teamfähigkeit 
- selbstständiges Informieren über neue Bosse, Klassenänderungen, Charoptimierungsmöglichkeiten,... 

*Unsere Raidzeiten:* 

- Mo: 19.00 - 23.00 
- Mi: 19.00 - 23.00 
- Do: 19.00 - 23.00 
- So: 19.00 - 23.00 

Wir erwarten keine 100%ige Raidteilnahme aber es bringt uns auch wenig wenn du nur an einem Raidtag zugegen sein solltest, denn unser gemeinsames Ziel ist es an allen 4 Raidtagen effektiv zu raiden und den neuen Content zu meistern. 

Falls wir euer Interesse geweckt haben, könnt ihr euch gerne jederzeit unter www.core-board.com bewerben. 

Grüße 

Dæmentis / CORE-Gaming


----------



## Detonnation (25. Januar 2010)

update


----------



## Detonnation (8. Februar 2010)

/bump


----------



## Detonnation (16. Februar 2010)

update


----------

